# 1.8t E30



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

Slow progress, but progress none the less


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Sweet :thumbup:


----------



## filthyeuropean (Sep 23, 2006)

Very interesting... definitely unique. What are you doing for the oil pan? I believe they interfere with the subframe. Also, what about transmission/starter?

:thumbup:


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

filthyeuropean said:


> Very interesting... definitely unique. What are you doing for the oil pan? I believe they interfere with the subframe. Also, what about transmission/starter?
> 
> :thumbup:


Oil pan is custom. Trying to decide if I'm going to swap to an 06A block or stay with the 058 before I build anymore of the pan. The trans is a nissan ka24/sr20. Used an audi 90 2.0 flywheel and starter. Built an adapter out of 3/8 plate to bolt them together. Not looking to make crazy power from this setup, 300wtq from 4000-7000 rpm or so is the goal.


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

<a href="http://s1251.photobucket.com/user/slowgti18t/media/photo-6.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1251.photobucket.com/albums/hh552/slowgti18t/photo-6.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo photo-6.jpg"/></a>

This is it's big brother


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

<a href="http://s1251.photobucket.com/user/slowgti18t/media/5A67DEEF-BAF9-4DA3-AAF8-DE836DAD58EF.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1251.photobucket.com/albums/hh552/slowgti18t/5A67DEEF-BAF9-4DA3-AAF8-DE836DAD58EF.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 5A67DEEF-BAF9-4DA3-AAF8-DE836DAD58EF.jpg"/></a>

Got some more time to work on the oil pan and turbo manifold.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

awesome!!


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

opcorn:


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Hahaha bmw fan boys must hate you :laugh:

Honda and VW engines ftw :thumbup:


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

groundupjetta said:


> Hahaha bmw fan boys must hate you :laugh:
> 
> Honda and VW engines ftw :thumbup:


I just smile and laugh


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

Oil pan is all tacked up. I had to raise the engine 1/2" for clearance, staying with the 058 block. It's already together so it makes the most sense. I picked up a set of LS coils and pigtails yesterday. 

I'm thinking about driving the alternator off the nose of the crank. Anybody have any input? A D series honda alternator makes the most sense, light, cheap and native reverse rotation.


----------



## Deathproofcapri (Aug 18, 2013)

Yeah that'd work. Remember you'll need to drive tge water pump too and in the right direction due to the fins. Or you could opt for an electric water pump if you're tight on space!


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

The electric water pump has been the plan from the beginning, I can reverse flow the engine and it's very efficient.


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

Oil pan tacked up. Just have to add the drain plug.


----------



## give_it_to_dem (Jan 28, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

Interior shot of the intake. No real progress besides receiving my street tires yesterday.


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

More mock up to start measuring for a bolt/nut order. Don't mind my messy kitchen


----------



## blackkaa (Aug 5, 2002)

Nice there is a e30 in ct running a 20v big turbo setup now . Moves pretty good


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

Yeah, I've seen a couple pics if that car. No idea on what turbo or setup is in the car though.


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

Street wheels and tires are mounted and balanced. I'll get some pics this afternoon, 15x9 esm 007 with falken 225/50-15's. I pulled all of the wiring out if the car and started trimming the body harness down, I've pulled about 5 lbs of excess wire so far. All of the factory obc, power mirror wiring, etc. The bov and flange showed up last week also. Not much time to work on it lately, 60+ hour work weeks.


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)




----------



## Vam0328 (Jul 24, 2011)

Awesome build keep us posted


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

Not much progress on the e30 lately, I have scienced out the front brakes. G60 rotors and some wilwood calipers, nothing ground breaking there. I did pick up a new daily Tuesday though :


I love it so far. 2012 CC


----------



## 3WheelnGTi (Jan 19, 2008)

:thumbup: for the build
:thumbup: for the CC


----------



## blackkaa (Aug 5, 2002)

Another E30 1.8t I just found http://providence.craigslist.org/cto/4562069520.html


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

Changed the front brake/spindle setup a little. Mini Cooper rear hubs and 280mm rotors. Some Wilwood radial mount calipers in the mix now

Not much progress. My summer work schedule sucks, think 60+ hours a week.


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

I've had a little time to work on this lately. I moved the engine back a little over 2 inches. That meant 100% new engine and trans mounts, they're about 1/2 welded. Enough to keep moving forward. I finally received my fuel pumps and started on the fuel cell. 

Progress pic of the fuel cell:


----------



## notsoslow (Nov 5, 2009)

slowgti said:


> Oil pan is custom. Trying to decide if I'm going to swap to an 06A block or stay with the 058 before I build anymore of the pan. The trans is a nissan ka24/sr20. Used an audi 90 2.0 flywheel and starter. Built an adapter out of 3/8 plate to bolt them together. Not looking to make crazy power from this setup, 300wtq from 4000-7000 rpm or so is the goal.


I really like what you have going on here...do you have any details or pics of you adapter plate for you trans?


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

notsoslow said:


> I really like what you have going on here...do you have any details or pics of you adapter plate for you trans?


Thanks man, I don't have any pics of the adapter plate yet. I'll take some of the new one, I got a deal to good to refuse on a z33 6 speed. I literally just picked up the plate to start the adapter for that trans.


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

Started laying out the new adapter. 



Got the dowel pins drilled on the trans side and test fit it. Good so far


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

Real, not from China, coilovers


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

Slowly piecing in together, vacuum fittings and line showed up today.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

Bump for a badass build!


----------

